# Club Tortimer warning



## Rue (Jun 18, 2013)

I just got grouped with a guy named Nindori of Sumware (Canada).

He hacked down all the trees when I wasnt in view after I told him I was bug hunting, and then talked to Leilani so I couldn't leave. I had to click my wifi switch.

 Rude


----------



## Flutterfairy (Jun 18, 2013)

I'm sorry about that.  Its a shame people can be so rude on a game that is meant to be fun and lighthearted. Thanks for the warning though!


----------



## LemyLekySama (Jun 18, 2013)

What a jerk! Thanks for the warning!


----------



## eyeplaybass (Jun 18, 2013)

I suppose it's bound to happen. It's a shame that morons who think they know how to "internet" are allowed to buy Animal Crossing games.


----------



## Mairmalade (Jun 18, 2013)

I'd advise against using the feature in all honesty. I expect this kind of thing is bound to happen, sadly. >_>


----------



## XTheLancerX (Jun 18, 2013)

Uhmm... Club Tortimer island is separate from your own island...?

But yeah I also had someone talk to Leilani and sit there so I couldn't leave. -_- Had to reset so Resetti came to visit... Oh well, at least I have the Reset Center available now. 

I don't usually go on Club Tortimer anyways anymore because people are stupid. International is cool, except you can barely talk to the people, if at all. National is better except for me, they always leave as soon as I join... (Do I stink or something?  ) or, they don't talk at all, are boring, then go off on a tour by themselves while I am outside fishing. I also get an error after 20 minutes of playing Club Tortimer anyway for no reason. I literally sit 10 feet away from the router and there is no wall in between us either. Happens also if I open my gate and leave it open for people to visit, although it works perfectly normal if I have visitors... It's really annoying.


----------



## Rue (Jun 20, 2013)

X_The_Lancer_X said:


> Uhmm... Club Tortimer island is separate from your own island...?
> 
> But yeah I also had someone talk to Leilani and sit there so I couldn't leave. -_- Had to reset so Resetti came to visit... Oh well, at least I have the Reset Center available now.
> 
> I don't usually go on Club Tortimer anyways anymore because people are stupid. International is cool, except you can barely talk to the people, if at all. National is better except for me, they always leave as soon as I join... (Do I stink or something?  ) or, they don't talk at all, are boring, then go off on a tour by themselves while I am outside fishing. I also get an error after 20 minutes of playing Club Tortimer anyway for no reason. I literally sit 10 feet away from the router and there is no wall in between us either. Happens also if I open my gate and leave it open for people to visit, although it works perfectly normal if I have visitors... It's really annoying.



You don't have to reset, just flip the wi-fi switch. It'll take you back home!


----------



## Mint (Jun 20, 2013)

I've met a few Japanese players that have done that too. :c And I've had players follow me around to scare away anything I tried to catch.

It's not fun, but there's also a lot of amazing people there too.


----------



## Lisha (Jun 20, 2013)

What a jerk. :/

Animal Crossing is a feel-good game, it's a shame idiots try to ruin things for others.


----------



## Riiiiptide (Jun 20, 2013)

You can block them.


----------



## Rue (Jun 20, 2013)

Riiiiptide said:


> You can block them.



The game is just over a week old and I already have quite a few people on block. So sad :[


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 20, 2013)

That's rude! D:  Thanks for the warning...I will mostly be on the game with my sisters, but for a while now I've been thinking about allowing people on this site to join my town.  Normally I'd let people in, because I know all of you are nice, but it's hard for me to trust some people on the Internet. 
Thanks for letting us know!  I'm sorry and surprised that such a thing happened.  I will make sure not to Wifi with anyone too suspicious...thanks~! XD


----------



## McMuffinburger (Jun 20, 2013)

Madison123 said:


> That's rude! D:  Thanks for the warning...I will mostly be on the game with my sisters, but for a while now I've been thinking about allowing people on this site to join my town.  Normally I'd let people in, because I know all of you are nice, but it's hard for me to trust some people on the Internet.
> Thanks for letting us know!  I'm sorry and surprised that such a thing happened.  I will make sure not to Wifi with anyone too suspicious...thanks~! XD


 
i havent had to encounter that yet and i hope not too, i dont really like club tortimore i guess ill just be playing when im bored, however when i have visitors i have to prepare my town so to speak, i take all of my fruit off the trees and put them in re-tail, i have had many just take fruit and leave, no hi or anything -.-


----------



## Mirror (Jun 20, 2013)

What a scary thing. You'd think people wouldn't do things like that anymore, and would be respectful... I haven't gotten club Tortimer membership yet, because I keep spending my medals on other things, but maybe I shouldn't be too down that I've waited.


----------



## Rue (Jun 20, 2013)

Besides the beetle hunting trick, and the merchandise randomizing each time, it's really not that different from being on your own island. Save your 50 medals unless you desperately want to finish an island furniture set.


----------



## kimmy27 (Jun 21, 2013)

I wish AC would come up with a way to protect your town. Like block tree cutting and you can only take stuff when the town owner gives you said item.... I am a club tortimer member but I haven't played online yet. Going to try today. Hopefully I find someone nice.


----------



## BioRidley123 (Jun 21, 2013)

I've also been lucky when it comes to other players. Although if I encounter any of those types I can just end the multiplayer session via wifi kill switch. Hopefully BEFORE they do any real damage. No tree cutting for visitors would be magical xD


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 21, 2013)

Um, did you guys know that the Club Tortimer island isn't your island? If people do that to the island trees, just leave and try again. It's a different island every time. c:


----------



## 3DS Lover (Jun 21, 2013)

Most people are so nice, it's just a shame that people are so spiteful. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## zblueboltz (Jun 22, 2013)

Is there any way to recover your island trees?

EDIT

I'm back with an answer to my own question! You can.

Just steal fruits and flowers from Tortimer's games, and use the free shovel.


----------



## Tapa (Jun 22, 2013)

zblueboltz said:


> Is there any way to recover your island trees?



Replant them or turn the game off without saving after noticing something wrong.

The Club Tortimer island is not your island though. Any damage done on the Club Tortimer island will not change anything at all on your island.


----------



## Red Ribbon (Jun 22, 2013)

What's strange is I've had better experiences with International than National. It's too bad I can't communicate with them better. ^^;


----------



## Janna (Jun 22, 2013)

..that's awful. :/ I'm sorry this happened to you, hopefully no one else runs into people like these anytime soon.


----------



## Cottonball (Jun 24, 2013)

Wow, what a douche.


----------



## Eirynfox (Jun 24, 2013)

Keep on blocking, keep on blocking....


----------



## Amber (Jun 24, 2013)

Same thing happened to me! If you open up your list of people you can report them and it resets your session and removes them =3 hope that helps!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 24, 2013)

It's too bad that you can't block bad/rude people until you meet them. So you just sit around and wait for the bad people to come before you can block them and never see them again. :c

I've met some people from the US, Japan and Switzerland. The US person was really nice and and we talked a lot. The Switzerland person... eh, sorta. I couldn't understand the Japanese girl at all and she scared away shark I was trying to catch.


----------



## Merelfantasy (Jun 24, 2013)

Rue said:


> You don't have to reset, just flip the wi-fi switch. It'll take you back home!



Sounds like The Wizard of Oz.
On Topic: I am quite scared about going to Club tortimer now. I'm not sure if it's going to be safe and all, I would hate to corrupt my files.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy (Jun 24, 2013)

Merelfantasy said:


> Sounds like The Wizard of Oz.
> On Topic: I am quite scared about going to Club tortimer now. I'm not sure if it's going to be safe and all, I would hate to corrupt my files.


I went and it was okay. You'll have to risk meeting some rude people if you want to go to Club Tortimer.


----------



## insaneluzer (Jun 24, 2013)

I've met worse than rude people on Club Tortimer now... o_o I think I'm just going to stick to going to my personal island alone or with friends from now on. ^^'


----------

